# What's with all the Cervelos on eBay?



## tbsmitty (Feb 28, 2010)

There are DOZENS of R3's, S2's and S3's that have popped up today. Anyone know what the story is?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's one joker that posted his wife's 51cm "2010" for buy it now for 1700...smells funny


----------



## eightiesfan (Feb 18, 2010)

There are dozens of high end bikes that have come up from the same seller, somebody's either running a scam or has a hacked account. Check the sellers other items, it's probably the same person.


----------



## tbsmitty (Feb 28, 2010)

Now they are gone. Wonder what that was about...?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I report scam items at least one a week.

dead giveaway is email address in text with instructions not to use the ebay email.

short ending. stupid low price. seller obviously never sold a bike before.

ebay are pretty responsive - i've seen them take down a scam ad within 10 mins of report.

use "report item" button when you see anything suspicious.


----------

